# Wiz Dog



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Yesterday was our first day with Winnie and we were concerned she wouldn't use the Wiz dog we got her since her breeder had her using a litter box. So, we put a pad atop the plastic grate and layered some doggy litter on top of that. Well, she apparently thought it was a playground and I awoke to find litter everywhere! This morning I cleaned it up, removed the pad and litter and she apprently had a poop and peed on it after breakfast. She moves so darn fast I didn't even notice it till she was off playing again. I hope this continues. I must say this dog is one BALL of energy, she reminds me of a wind up toy that never quits, bouncing around, tail wagging a mile a minute......washing and combing her face this morning was "interesting." Now that I've got a Malt I really appreciate the energy and time you members put into grooming these darling little fluffbutts......it's not easy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on her arrival and well done Winnie for using your Wizdog, good girl







I know exactly what you are going through, Koko is 9½ months now and he is still the same, he never quits, always on the go. Grooming is much better though but it does take a little time and patience till they get used to it that's for sure.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Congratulations on her arrival and well done Winnie for using your Wizdog, good girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good going with the Wiz dog so quickly! I don't know yet if Ollie will use his--he goes on pads SO rarely...about the grooming...get her used to it now while she's a babe--use LOTS of treats, etc. Ollie is not quite 8 months yet and when I groom him I put him up on the dryer w/ a towel underneath and I trained him to lay down (no need for him to be standing, in my opinion). He loves it so much now that he falls asleep!! When I first started for the first several weeks I'd have him on my lap until he got used to me touching everything and the combs and brushes. And treats, treats, treats were the key for us! Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Good going with the Wiz dog so quickly! I don't know yet if Ollie will use his--he goes on pads SO rarely...about the grooming...get her used to it now while she's a babe--use LOTS of treats, etc. Ollie is not quite 8 months yet and when I groom him I put him up on the dryer w/ a towel underneath and I trained him to lay down (no need for him to be standing, in my opinion). He loves it so much now that he falls asleep!! When I first started for the first several weeks I'd have him on my lap until he got used to me touching everything and the combs and brushes. And treats, treats, treats were the key for us! Good luck & enjoy!
[/QUOTE]

I'll have to find a treat Winnie finds iiresistable. So far she's turned her nose up at a cheerio and barely licked some peanut butter off my finger. She's eating her kibble fine but I don't think she'd consider that a "treat". Any suggestions?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Good going with the Wiz dog so quickly! I don't know yet if Ollie will use his--he goes on pads SO rarely...about the grooming...get her used to it now while she's a babe--use LOTS of treats, etc. Ollie is not quite 8 months yet and when I groom him I put him up on the dryer w/ a towel underneath and I trained him to lay down (no need for him to be standing, in my opinion). He loves it so much now that he falls asleep!! When I first started for the first several weeks I'd have him on my lap until he got used to me touching everything and the combs and brushes. And treats, treats, treats were the key for us! Good luck & enjoy!


I'll have to find a treat Winnie finds iiresistable. So far she's turned her nose up at a cheerio and barely licked some peanut butter off my finger. She's eating her kibble fine but I don't think she'd consider that a "treat". Any suggestions?
[/QUOTE]

Lilly is a picky eater too and turned her nose up at several different types of treats. Then I found Zukes treats. I buy the small pellet size chicken ones. They are kind of soft/chewy and she just goes insane for them. They are all natural as well.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Lilly is a picky eater too and turned her nose up at several different types of treats. Then I found Zukes treats. I buy the small pellet size chicken ones. They are kind of soft/chewy and she just goes insane for them. They are all natural as well.
[/QUOTE]


Thanks, I'll have to try those. Do you buy them online or at a Pet store?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Good going with the Wiz dog so quickly! I don't know yet if Ollie will use his--he goes on pads SO rarely...about the grooming...get her used to it now while she's a babe--use LOTS of treats, etc. Ollie is not quite 8 months yet and when I groom him I put him up on the dryer w/ a towel underneath and I trained him to lay down (no need for him to be standing, in my opinion). He loves it so much now that he falls asleep!! When I first started for the first several weeks I'd have him on my lap until he got used to me touching everything and the combs and brushes. And treats, treats, treats were the key for us! Good luck & enjoy!


I'll have to find a treat Winnie finds iiresistable. So far she's turned her nose up at a cheerio and barely licked some peanut butter off my finger. She's eating her kibble fine but I don't think she'd consider that a "treat". Any suggestions?
[/QUOTE]

My suggestion (and remember, I've only been a malt owner for several months) is to try really small pieces of cheese or something soft like that--really tiny as to not upset her tummy. We always had good luck with Cheerios, etc. so I can't help you there!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new pup!

Josie's favorite treats of all time are Gerber Graduates Finger Food fruit and veggie puffs. They're in the baby food section. She loves them all!!! I like the fact that I can get them just about anywhere. She likes them because they're crunchy, but dissolve easily and taste great!

Josie says: Puffs? Did somebody say puffs? **sits** I'm sitting now, can I have some puffs?


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I bake a few skinless chicken breasts with garlic seasoning on them.. I cut them up in very small little bits put them in bags freeze the extra for later . We use this for home as a teaching aid/reward and in the ring as bait to hold their attention . Most puppies can not resist it, just make sure you do not over do it and upset her tummy.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry, I did not see your questions sooner. I buy Lilly the Zukes treats at the store. They sell them where she gets groomed and at other higher end pet supply stores. I'm not sure if they have them at Petco or Petsmart. Lilly is very picky and she does love them. Lilly spits out all vegetables and most fruit so I'm telling you, she's picky!

Good luck!


----------

